# Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

					Der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (VZBV) plant eine Klage gegen den Online-Bezahldienst Paypal. Dieser hat angeblich Konten von Kunden ohne nachvollziehbare Gründe eingefroren. Auch die Schadenersatz- und Haftungsregelungen von Paypal stehen in der Kritik. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

Nix neues. Das Paypal einfach mal so Konten sperrt und Gelder einfriert sollte eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein.


----------



## OCCenturion (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

Wird aber Zeit, dass jemand etwas unternimmt! Als "Kleiner Mann" hat man doch sonst keine Chance!


----------



## Dolomedes (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nix neues. Das Paypal einfach mal so Konten sperrt und Gelder einfriert sollte eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein.


 
Aber das ist doch kein Argument,..XD ich hatte damals einfach meine mitgliedschaft gekündigt, die machen das auch anders kostenlos,...zur NOT am besten drauf verzichten...


----------



## Sight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

Na endlich, ich habe im letztem Jahr so viel E-Mail Verkehr mit dennen gehabt. Mir wurde insgesamt 15x mal das Konto eingefroren oder das Geld erst nach Wochen auf mein richtiges Konto überwiesen. Als Erklärung kam immer: Wird geprüft. Auf die Frage was da geprüft wurde, gab es nie eindeutige Antworten, eher "ist halt so".
Ich nutze die nur, weil man bei dennen schnell bezahlen kann, fange aber schon öfter an sofortüberweisung zu nutzen....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

Praypal musss ich mir persönlich nicht geben. Mitunter wird es einem aber nicht besonders leicht gemacht mit der Bezahlung


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

Ich habe derzeit ein "eingeschränktes Konto" bei PayPal.
Seit Jahren habe ich PayPal normal genutzt und ab und zu mal ein Spiel oder dergleichen bezahlt. Plötzlich verlangen sie jetzt einen Ausweis und Gehaltsnachweis von mir.. 
Gründe WARUM die das plötzlich brauchen sind natürlich nicht angegeben. Folgerung für mich: PayPal wird gemieden und nur noch per Sofortüberweisung oder anders bezahlt.

Drecksverein !!!


----------



## DaStash (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich habe derzeit ein "eingeschränktes Konto" bei PayPal.
> Seit Jahren habe ich PayPal normal genutzt und ab und zu mal ein Spiel oder dergleichen bezahlt. Plötzlich verlangen sie jetzt einen Ausweis und Gehaltsnachweis von mir..
> Gründe WARUM die das plötzlich brauchen sind natürlich nicht angegeben. Folgerung für mich: PayPal wird gemieden und nur noch per Sofortüberweisung oder anders bezahlt.
> 
> Drecksverein !!!


Jop, ich meide PayPal auch so gut wie es geht. Auf den angeblichen Schutz kann ich gern verzichten.^^ 
Ich bin da auch ganz konsequent, wenn also nur PayPal Zahlung möglich ist verzichte ich. Um so dreister fand ich ja die Pflicht bei E-Bay bis zu einer Gesamtauktionsmenge von 50 Verkäufen PayPal anbieten zu müssen, was sie zum Glück wieder abgeschafft haben.

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich habe derzeit ein "eingeschränktes Konto" bei PayPal.
> Seit Jahren habe ich PayPal normal genutzt und ab und zu mal ein Spiel  oder dergleichen bezahlt. Plötzlich verlangen sie jetzt einen Ausweis  und Gehaltsnachweis von mir..
> Gründe WARUM die das plötzlich brauchen sind natürlich nicht angegeben. Folgerung für mich: PayPal wird gemieden und nur noch per Sofortüberweisung oder anders bezahlt.
> 
> Drecksverein !!!


 Sofortüberweisung? Du gibts also einer Firma deine Konto *Zugangdaten*? Gehts noch?
Warum gibst du deine Daten nicht gleich noch in Phishing Webseiten ein?
Sofortüberweisung hat von dir genau DAS was Paypal von dir fordert.... und sogar noch mehr.

Wie Sofortüberweisung.de funktioniert


----------



## Cosmas (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

PAYPAL, is das nicht dieser schrott"dienst" der aktive politik, nach eigenem gutdünken, betreibt und sich damit weit von einem einfachen "bezahldienst" entfernt hat? (wikileaks etc...)

PFFFT, kann mir, nach wie vor, gestohlen bleiben.

habe ich nie genutzt und werde ich auch nicht, erst recht nicht in der form, wie es heutzutage der fall ist und zu recht verurteilt wird.


----------



## semimasta (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Sofortüberweisung? Du gibts also einer Firma deine Konto *Zugangdaten*? Gehts noch?
> Warum gibst du deine Daten nicht gleich noch in Phishing Webseiten ein?
> Sofortüberweisung hat von dir genau DAS was Paypal von dir fordert.... und sogar noch mehr.
> 
> Wie Sofortüberweisung.de funktioniert



Greets!

Ich habe über Steam einiges an Software mit dieser Zahlungsmethode gekauft (sitze aber in Wien), dachte mir schon zuerst: 
"Hm sollte ich das wirklich tun?!"
...aber ob ich eine https Verbindung zu meiner Bank oder zu Sofortüberweisung aufbaue ist der gleiche Scheiß, 
ich glaube nicht das die Bank meine Kontoinformationen nicht weitergeben würde wenn sie es aufgrund irgendwelcher Terrorgesetze aus den USA
oder sonstigen gesetzlichen Vorgaben hier machen müsste & Ausgespäht wird man sowieso wenn jemand glaubt einen Vorteil davon zu haben.
...die TANs habe immer noch *ich* und somit können sie mich alle mal, für mich ist meine Bank kein Stück besser als Sofortüberweisung.de, 
mein Login kann ich jederzeit ändern und dann wars das (fürs erste) für Sofortüberweisung.

Ich sage nicht das es schlau ist aber da ich sowieso kein Vermögen auf diesem Konto besitze und ich auch Online Banking verwende
ist es mir für *Steam-Angebote* egal.

Da habe ich schon früher ganz andere Sachen mit Banken erlebt wo man den Kopf schüttelt und für das Geldinstitut ist es vollkommen legitim...

EDIT: Für mich ist PayPal einfach ein Tochterunternehmen irgendeiner Scheinfirma des Amerikanischen Geheimdienstes...
dementsprechend verhalten sie sich...

Cya Yakup


----------



## DaStash (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Sofortüberweisung? Du gibts also einer Firma deine Konto *Zugangdaten*? Gehts noch?
> Warum gibst du deine Daten nicht gleich noch in Phishing Webseiten ein?
> Sofortüberweisung hat von dir genau DAS was Paypal von dir fordert.... und sogar noch mehr.
> 
> Wie Sofortüberweisung.de funktioniert



Das trifft doch aber auf die jeweiligen Banken auch zu, schließlich sind sie auch im Besitz deiner Daten. 

MfG


----------



## Arino (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

Also ich für meinen Teil kann mir PayPal schon garnicht mehr weg denken.
Ich zahle schon seit Jahren mit PayPal und hatte nie Probleme, genau wie bei der Sofortüberweisung. 
Aber die Leute die mit Paysafe bezahlen, können das ja gerne weiterhin machen und ihre zusatzkosten + Geldwäscheschwachsinn weiterhin unterstützen 
Paypal geht zügig und ich muss keine x Tage warten bis beim Händler die Zahlung eingeht.


----------



## Rizoma (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Arino schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil kann mir PayPal schon garnicht mehr weg denken.



Und da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer begraben PayPal ist Monopolist es gibt keine Alternative und da es mittlerweile überall Akzeptiert wird ist es eben auch sehr Komfortabel. Paypal Spiel sich Gerne als Online Polizei auf und dabei Vergessen sie das sie immer noch eine *BANK* sind und kein Gericht. Kontosperren überschreitet deren Befugnisse. Daher müssen Die Gerichte Paypal mal was anständig vor dem Bug knallen damit sie das raffen. Außerdem wird es mal zeit das irgend jemand mal auf die Idee kommt ein Konkurrenz Modell auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## DaStash (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

Tja, da PayPal nicht in Deutschland sitzt bin ich mir nicht so sicher das sie nicht doch Kontos sperren dürfen. Vielleicht handhaben das ja andere Länder liberaler.

MfG


----------



## Rizoma (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, da PayPal nicht in Deutschland sitzt bin ich mir nicht so sicher das sie nicht doch Kontos sperren dürfen. Vielleicht handhaben das ja andere Länder liberaler.
> 
> MfG



Da sich ihr Angebot aber an Deutsche Kunden richtet müssen sich sich auch an deutsche gesetzte Halten  alternativ sie Sperren alle Deutschen Nutzer aus


----------



## DaStash (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

Prinzipiell ja aber in dem speziellen Punkt bin ich mir nicht sicher, da ja dein Geld "theoretisch" nicht in Deutschland liegt, sondern im Ausland. 

MfG


----------



## Dennisth (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Sofortüberweisung? Du gibts also einer Firma deine Konto *Zugangdaten*? Gehts noch?
> Warum gibst du deine Daten nicht gleich noch in Phishing Webseiten ein?
> Sofortüberweisung hat von dir genau DAS was Paypal von dir fordert.... und sogar noch mehr.
> 
> Wie Sofortüberweisung.de funktioniert


 
Der Link sieht ja sehr seriös aus  

Nur mal als Info:
Was wollen die denn mit meinen Bankdaten machen? Schauen wie viel ich auf dem Konto habe? Ohh buhu das kann meine Bank und die USA (Danke "SWIFT-Abkommen") auch. Für Überweisungen muss noch immer eine TAN angegeben werden und die kriege ich aufs Handy. 
PS: Der Browserhersteller kann via Backdoor und keylogger alles mitlesen 

@Topic:
Als Käufer ist PayPal sehr toll, aber als Verkäufer würde ich das nicht anbieten. Siehe "PayPal Käuferschutz betrug" bei Google. 

Gut das da endlich mal was gemacht wird.


----------



## Sight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Sofortüberweisung? Du gibts also einer Firma deine Konto *Zugangdaten*? Gehts noch?
> Warum gibst du deine Daten nicht gleich noch in Phishing Webseiten ein?
> Sofortüberweisung hat von dir genau DAS was Paypal von dir fordert.... und sogar noch mehr.
> 
> Wie Sofortüberweisung.de funktioniert


 
Aso und deine TAN Liste und dein Handy schickst du natürlich dennen auch noch per Post zu...  
... die haben genau so viel wie jeder andere Laden bei dem du was bestellst


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Sight schrieb:


> Aso und deine TAN Liste und dein Handy schickst du natürlich dennen auch noch per Post zu...
> ... die haben genau so viel wie jeder andere Laden bei dem du was bestellst


 Eben nicht. Durch die Zugangsdaten der Bank können die sich die letzten 90 Tage deiner Geldeingänge und Ausgänge angucken (sowie andere Konten die dort hinterlegt sind wie Sparbuch/Sparverträge) und falls dir das egal ist dann schreib mal deine Zugangsdaten hier ins Forum.
Wenn man was im Laden bestellt dann haben die höchstens die Kontonummer aber keinesfalls deine Onlinebanking Zugangsdaten um nachzuprüfen was du die letzten Monate so gekauft oder Geld bekommen hast.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Der Link sieht ja sehr seriös aus


Ist ein Blog aber davon scheinst du keine Ahnung zu haben.



> Nur mal als Info:
> Was wollen die denn mit meinen Bankdaten machen? Schauen wie viel ich  auf dem Konto habe?


Von wem du Geld bekommst, wie viel und für was du es wo ausgibst. Wie oft du Geld von welchem Automaten holst etc. Also dein Bewegungsprofil für die vergangenen 90 Tage. Nebenbei noch deine Handynummer (auf die du die TAN dann zugeschickt bekommst).



> PS: Der Browserhersteller kann via Backdoor und keylogger alles mitlesen


Keine Ahnung was du für Browser benutzt aber da würde ich mir lieber bei deinen Browsern gedanken machen.


----------



## DaStash (28. Mai 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Durch die Zugangsdaten der Bank können die sich die letzten 90 Tage deiner Geldeingänge und Ausgänge angucken und falls dir das egal ist dann schreib mal deine Zugangsdaten hier ins Forum.
> Wenn man was im Laden bestellt dann haben die höchstens die Kontonummer aber keinesfalls deine Onlinebanking Zugangsdaten.



Wenn das problematisch ist dürfte man nichts mit Kreditkarten zahlen.

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn das problematisch ist dürfte man nichts mit Kreditkarten zahlen.


Weil?


----------



## DaStash (28. Mai 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Weil?



Weil man da bei jedem shop seine Daten eingibt und diese sind die zahlungsrelevanten.

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Weil man da bei jedem shop seine Daten eingibt und diese sind die zahlungsrelevanten.
> 
> MfG


 Trotzdem kann der Shop nicht abfragen wo du was gekauft hast, von wem du Geld bekommen hast die letzten Tage etc. weil die Kredikartendaten überhaupt nichts mit dem Onlinezugang für die Kreditkarte zu tun hat über die du selbst nachprüfen kannst was nun wofür Geld verlangt.
Auch bei Kreditkarten hat man andere Zugangsdaten und diese stehen NICHT auf der Kredikarte drauf/bzw. haben nichts mit den Kreditkartendaten zu tun.
Deine Kreditkartenabrechnung geht über seperate Zugangsdaten oder eben direkt über deine Bank. Die Shops bei denen du einkaufst bekommen da überhaupt keine Infos.

Wenn du bei deinem Rechner (Windows) ein neues Benutzerpasswort vergibst wird doch auch nicht gleich automatisch die ganzen Forenpasswörter bei z.B. PCGH geändert.


----------



## DaStash (28. Mai 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann der Shop nicht abfragen wo du was gekauft hast, von wem du Geld bekommen hast die letzten Tage etc. weil die Kredikartendaten überhaupt nichts mit dem Onlinezugang für die Kreditkarte zu tun hat über die du selbst nachprüfen kannst was nun wofür Geld verlangt.
> Auch bei Kreditkarten hat man andere Zugangsdaten und diese stehen NICHT auf der Kredikarte drauf/bzw. haben nichts mit den Kreditkartendaten zu tun.
> Deine Kreditkartenabrechnung geht über seperate Zugangsdaten oder eben direkt über deine Bank. Die Shops bei denen du einkaufst bekommen da überhaupt keine Infos.



Doch haben sie. Mit genau diesen Daten die drauf stehen zahlt man. Das heißt das diese eigentlich noch sensibler sind. Wenn damit jmd. Unfug machen möchte, kann er direkt abbuchen, bzw. bezahlen. 

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Doch haben sie. Mit genau diesen Daten die drauf stehen zahlt man. Das heißt das diese eigentlich noch sensibler sind. Wenn damit jmd. Unfug machen möchte, kann er direkt abbuchen, bzw. bezahlen.
> 
> MfG


 Bei Kreditkarten hat man die Möglichkeit das Geld zurückbuchen zu lassen was man bei EC Bezahlungen mit TAN nicht hat.


----------



## hfb (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Doch haben sie. Mit genau diesen Daten die drauf stehen zahlt man. Das heißt das diese eigentlich noch sensibler sind. Wenn damit jmd. Unfug machen möchte, kann er direkt abbuchen, bzw. bezahlen.
> 
> MfG


 
?
Bei Sofortüberweisung gibst du Benutzernummer und Passwort an. Damit haben die volle Einsicht in dein Onlinebanking,
und zwar genau in dem Umfang wie du selbst sie hast...

Zahlst du mit Kreditkarte im Geschäft, haben sie deine Kontonummer. Das war es auch schon.
Wie sie damit ohne zusätzlichen kriminellen Aufwand "Unfug" machen können, erklärst du mir bitte.


----------



## DaStash (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

Zahlst du mit Kredikarten online, siehe auch sofortüberweisung, worum es ja geht, dann gibst du die vollen Daten deiner Kreditkarten an, es sei denn sie sind zu vorhanden da gespeichert. Mit diesen Daten können dann Dritte wesentlich mehr Unfug betreiben, siehe abheben und bezahlen, als mit deinen reinen Kontodaten.

Und wenn wir schon bei Missbrauch sind möchte ich mal das Lastschriftverafahren anführen, welches sehr häufig mit gefälschten Einverständniserklärungen missbraucht wird.

p.s.: Ich will nicht sagen das sofortüberweisung super sicher ist aber eben nicht unsicherer als andere vergleichbare und gängige online Bezahlmöglichkeiten.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Bei Kreditkarten hat man die Möglichkeit das Geld zurückbuchen zu lassen was man bei EC Bezahlungen mit TAN nicht hat.


Was daran liegt das jene Abbuchungen/ Überweisungen nur vom Inhaber getätigt werden können(siehe TAN), im Gegensatz zu Kreditkarten und Lastschriftverfahren. 


MfG


----------



## Dennisth (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Durch die Zugangsdaten der Bank können die sich die letzten 90 Tage deiner Geldeingänge und Ausgänge angucken (sowie andere Konten die dort hinterlegt sind wie Sparbuch/Sparverträge) und falls dir das egal ist dann schreib mal deine Zugangsdaten hier ins Forum.
> Wenn man was im Laden bestellt dann haben die höchstens die Kontonummer aber keinesfalls deine Onlinebanking Zugangsdaten um nachzuprüfen was du die letzten Monate so gekauft oder Geld bekommen hast.



So und du glaubst ernsthaft, dass die das machen? 



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ist ein Blog aber davon scheinst du keine Ahnung zu haben.



Es ist ein Wordpress-Blog auf der Wordpress-Subdomain und ich habe bestimmt mehr Ahnung als Du. Ich klicke nur nicht jeden Link an der hier gepostet wird. Wenn das wirklich so ein großes Thema ist, warum bieten sehr viele Shops inkl. Steam den diese Bezahlmethode an?



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Von wem du Geld bekommst, wie viel und für was du es wo ausgibst. Wie oft du Geld von welchem Automaten holst etc. Also dein Bewegungsprofil für die vergangenen 90 Tage. Nebenbei noch deine Handynummer (auf die du die TAN dann zugeschickt bekommst).



Ja und weiter? Ich bin nicht so irre wie andere, die glauben, sie seien der Nabel der Welt.  Glaubst du die sitzen da und werten das aus? 



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du für Browser benutzt aber da würde ich mir lieber bei deinen Browsern gedanken machen.


 
Es ist das selbe Beispiel. Dein Browser hat die Möglichkeit dies zu tun. Genau wie dein OS. Wird es aber genutzt? Nein. 

Ich hoffe für dich, dass du noch NIEMALS irgendetwas Online bestellt hast, denn dann hat dieser Shop deine Adresse und kann Sie verkaufen, weil du ja die wichtigste Person der Welt bist  .


----------



## DaStash (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Es ist das selbe Beispiel. Dein Browser hat die Möglichkeit dies zu tun. Genau wie dein OS. Wird es aber genutzt? Nein.
> 
> Ich hoffe für dich, dass du noch NIEMALS irgendetwas Online bestellt hast, denn dann hat dieser Shop deine Adresse und kann Sie verkaufen, weil du ja die wichtigste der Welt bist  .


Eben, wenn es danach geht, dürfte man jene Daten gar nicht in einen Computer eingeben. 

MfG


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Der Link sieht ja sehr seriös aus
> 
> Nur mal als Info:
> Was wollen die denn mit meinen Bankdaten machen? Schauen wie viel ich auf dem Konto habe? Ohh buhu das kann meine Bank und die USA (Danke "SWIFT-Abkommen") auch. Für Überweisungen muss noch immer eine TAN angegeben werden und die kriege ich aufs Handy.
> PS: Der Browserhersteller kann via Backdoor und keylogger alles mitlesen


 
Die TAN lieferst Du denen aber auch, sonst wird der Kauf gar nicht abgeschlossen. Und ob sie in dem Moment tatsächlich "nur" die gewünschte Summe von Deinem Konto *überweisen (nicht abbuchen) *oder noch eine 0 dranhängen liegt in dem Moment nicht mehr in Deiner Macht.

Im übrigen ist das Prinzip von sofortüberweisung ohnehin grenzwertig. Wenn Du mal in die AGB Deines Kontos / Deiner Bank schaust wirst Du dort mit Sicherheit einen Passus finden der so oder ähnlich lautet: "Du bist verpflichtet, Deine Zugangsdaten zu Deinem Konto geheimzuhalten und diese nicht an Dritte weiterzugeben". Theoretisch kann Dir Deine Bank also Dein Konto kündigen weil Du gegen die AGB verstößt. (auch wenn die Gefahr wohl gering ist).

Zum Topic: 

Paypal einfach nicht nutzen. Deren Geschäftsgebaren ist ja schon lange bekannt und umstritten. Insofern ist jeder selbst Schuld wenn ihn dann mal so eine Kontosperrung trifft.


----------



## JackOnell (29. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit PayPal, nutze es aber überwiegend auch nur zum Zahlen.


----------



## DaStash (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Die TAN lieferst Du denen aber auch, sonst wird der Kauf gar nicht abgeschlossen. Und ob sie in dem Moment tatsächlich "nur" die gewünschte Summe von Deinem Konto *überweisen (nicht abbuchen) *oder noch eine 0 dranhängen liegt in dem Moment nicht mehr in Deiner Macht.


Mit einer TAN kann man aber nur eine Abbuchung machen und was macht Dich so sicher das du davon ausgehst das Fehlbuchungen nicht auch bei deiner Bank geschehen?

p.s.: Beim Lastschriftverfahren muss man auch vollenst auf die richtigen Buchungseingaben von Dritten vertrauen. Ich finde das nimmt sich alles nichts.

Mit den AGB hast du Recht. Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, kann mir das eine Bank überhaupt vorschreiben, wen ich "meine" Tan gebe? Ich könnte ja auch im Urlaub sein und Freunde bitte für mich Überweisungen zu tätigen. Wäre ja eigentlich das Gleiche?

MfG


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mit einer TAN kann man aber nur eine Abbuchung machen und was macht Dich so sicher das du davon ausgehst das Fehlbuchungen nicht auch bei deiner Bank geschehen?
> 
> p.s.: Beim Lastschriftverfahren muss man auch vollenst auf die richtigen Buchungseingaben von Dritten vertrauen. Ich finde das nimmt sich alles nichts.



Da gibt es einen kleinen Unterschied: Macht meine Bank einen Fehler, wird sie das erfahrungsgemäß umgehend auch wieder geradebügeln, mich trifft ja keine Schuld (ich hatte so einen Fall schon einmal). Macht sofortüberweisung einen Fehler muss ich denen erst einmal hinterherlaufen. Und ja, beim Lastschriftverfahren muss ich auch darauf vertrauen, dass die richtige Summe eingezogen wird. Im Fall eines Fehlers kann ich die Lastschrift allerdings zurückbuchen was bei  sofortüberweisung nicht geht.


----------



## DaStash (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Im Fall eines Fehlers kann ich die Lastschrift allerdings zurückbuchen was bei sofortüberweisung nicht geht.


Genau, weil du und nicht ein Dritter die Buchung tätigt. 

MfG


----------



## hfb (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Zahlst du mit Kredikarten online, dann gibst du die vollen Daten deiner Kreditkarten an


 
Ja. Aber der Shopbetreiber kriegt meines Wissens nach nicht am Ende des Tages die Klartextliste mit allen Kontonummern,
Kartennummern und Geheimnummern ausgedruckt. 
Um diese Daten aus dem meines Wissens geschlossenen System herauszuholen und nutzbar zu machen, ist weitere kriminelle Energie nötig.

Bei Sofortüberweisung gibst du tatsächlich deine Zugangsdaten direkt verwertbar durch. Das ist der Unterschied.

Recht hast, wenn der Shopbesitzer oder irgendwer tatsächlich das System hackt oder keyloggt oder wasweissich. Dann kann er deutlich mehr Schaden anrichten als nur mit den Online-Banking-Zugangsdaten.
 Gilt auch für Bankomaten.

Abgesehen davon, ich hab auch schon Sofortüberweisung genutzt. War beim ersten Mal auch erschrocken, aber 
letztlich ist es mir egal. Meine Kontobewegungen können die gern anschauen, wüsste nicht, was sie damit anfangen sollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mit einer TAN kann man aber nur eine Abbuchung machen und was macht Dich so sicher das du davon ausgehst das Fehlbuchungen nicht auch bei deiner Bank geschehen?



Wenn deine Bank einen Fehler macht, muss sie dafür geradestehen.
Wenn ein Nutzer deiner TAN einen Fehler (""Fehler""?), bist du verantwortlich.



> p.s.: Beim Lastschriftverfahren muss man auch vollenst auf die richtigen Buchungseingaben von Dritten vertrauen. Ich finde das nimmt sich alles nichts.



Nö. Eine Lastschrift kannst du jederzeit zurückweisen, wenn sie deiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt ist und es ist dann Sache desjenigen, der dein Geld haben will, seine Forderung durchzusetzen.



> Mit den AGB hast du Recht. Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, kann mir das eine Bank überhaupt vorschreiben, wen ich "meine" Tan gebe? Ich könnte ja auch im Urlaub sein und Freunde bitte für mich Überweisungen zu tätigen. Wäre ja eigentlich das Gleiche?



Jup, wäre genau das gleiche: Ein Verstoß gegen die AGB. Ich weiß nicht, ob sie dir wegen sowas den Zugang zu Online-Banking allgemein sperren dürften (Verhältnismäßigkeit?), aber auf alle Fälle können sie jegliche Verantwortung dafür an dich abschieben.


----------



## DaStash (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn deine Bank einen Fehler macht, muss sie dafür geradestehen.
> Wenn ein Nutzer deiner TAN einen Fehler (""Fehler""?), bist du verantwortlich.


 Es ist aber nicht ein Dritter der händisch bucht, sondern man selber, folglich kann auch nur das belastet werden, was man selber freigegeben hat.


> Nö. Eine Lastschrift kannst du jederzeit zurückweisen, wenn sie deiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt ist und es ist dann Sache desjenigen, der dein Geld haben will, seine Forderung durchzusetzen.


Doch. Es ist in jedem Fall dein Problem wenn du eine Rückbuchung machst. Die Gebühren dafür trägst nämlich du, denn derjenige dem du die Lastschriftabbuchung erlaubt hast, stellt Dir die Kosten dafür in Rechnung. Darüber hinaus kommen dann die Mahngeühren. Die Aufklärung ob etwas gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht muss in jedem Fall du machen und nicht die Bank, der isses egal letzendlich. Die hat eine Erlaubnis das dernjenige Belasten darf und fertig. Folglich musst du dich damit rumschlagen.


> Jup, wäre genau das gleiche: Ein Verstoß gegen die AGB. Ich weiß nicht, ob sie dir wegen sowas den Zugang zu Online-Banking allgemein sperren dürften (Verhältnismäßigkeit?), aber auf alle Fälle können sie jegliche Verantwortung dafür an dich abschieben.


Nun gut, dann trifft das ja im gleichen Maße auf Kreditkartenzahlungen zu, da man ja da auch seine Daten an Dritte weitergibt?

MfG


----------



## infantri (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

Fände ich gut wenn die mal einen auf den deckel bekommen würden, mein konto haben sie auch gesperrt wegen 80 euro miese weil mich ein ebay käufer unbegründet gemeldet hat und dadurch ohne meines wissens sein geld wieder bekommen hat. Hilfe hat man nie bekommen man wurd laufend an ebay verwiesen und ebay verwies mich an paypal

Wenn ein kunde ein problem hat dann kann man nicht sagen nach 2 wochen ist die frist abgelaufen und es gibt das geld zurück zumal das echt ein betrug vom käufer war, mal ne beschwerde schreiben und mit glück meldet er sich nicht und bekomme zu der ware mein geld wieder, und genau so war es, meine ware war absolut in ordnung deshalb machte ich mir keine gedanken und nur per zufall sah ich das und zack war geld weg und die ware weg.
Paypal kann nicht einfach das geld zurück schicken solange ich meine an den käufer verkaufte ware nicht wieder habe.

Paypal schweigt und meint zahlen sie die 80 euro ein ja am ....... Was passiert erst wenn es um größere summen geht? wenn das jeder probiert mal aus spaß ne beschwerde schreiben und hoffen das man in 2 wochen sein geld wieder bekommt und die ware behalten kann es seih denn man schaltet einen anwalt ein usw ok aber bei 80 euro muss man in den sauren apfel beißen.

MFG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht ein Dritter der händisch bucht, sondern man selber, folglich kann auch nur das belastet werden, was man selber freigegeben hat.



Du buchst gar nichts. Du gibst die für eine Buchung notwendigen Daten an ein Unternehmen. Was die dann damit sachen, bleibt deiner Kontrolle vollständig entzogen.



> Doch. Es ist in jedem Fall dein Problem wenn du eine Rückbuchung machst. Die Gebühren dafür trägst nämlich du, denn derjenige dem du die Lastschriftabbuchung erlaubt hast, stellt Dir die Kosten dafür in Rechnung.



Gebühren dafür fallen schon länger nicht mehr an. Die einzigen Kosten, die einem entstehen können, sind Nachforderung des (nicht-)Abbuchenden. Aber wenn schon die ursprüngliche Abbuchung nicht rechtens war, dann kann der auch keine Nachforderungen stellen.



> Darüber hinaus kommen dann die Mahngeühren.



Auch hier gilt: Man darf keine Mahngebühren für etwas beanspruchen, dass einem gar nicht zusteht.
(Das es Unternehmen -z.B. O2/Telefonica- trotzdem gerne machen, ist mir sehr gut bekannt  )



> Die Aufklärung ob etwas gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht muss in jedem Fall du machen und nicht die Bank, der isses egal letzendlich. Die hat eine Erlaubnis das dernjenige Belasten darf und fertig. Folglich musst du dich damit rumschlagen.



Hängt davon, was es für ein Fall ist. Der Bank ist das ganze schnuppe, da hast du recht. Im Falle einer nicht berechtigten Abbuchung gibts aber auch erst einmal nichts, was du klären musst - schließlich will da jemand anders Geld von dir und hat Probleme, es zu bekommen. Seine Probleme.



> Nun gut, dann trifft das ja im gleichen Maße auf Kreditkartenzahlungen zu, da man ja da auch seine Daten an Dritte weitergibt?


 
Ich weiß nicht, wann du Kreditkarteninformationen an dritte weitergibtst, aber vorgesehen ist das definitiv nicht. Deine Kreditkartendaten gehen nur dich und den Verkäufer etwas an (also "ersten" und "zweiten"), aber keine dritten. Und gegen Missbrauch durch den Verkäufer sind Kreditkarten geschützt, auch da kannst du jederzeit fehlerhafte Abbuchungen zurückweisen.


----------



## DaStash (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du buchst gar nichts. Du gibst die für eine Buchung notwendigen Daten an ein Unternehmen. Was die dann damit sachen, bleibt deiner Kontrolle vollständig entzogen.


 Man berechtigt das Unternehmen einen zu vor vereinbarten Betrag, siehe Lastschriftverfahren, dem Konto zu belasten. Von daher hat man das sehr gut im Überblick welche Beträge gebucht werden. Darüber hinaus kann man just in time auch die Buchung sehen, was bei Lastschrift nicht der Fall ist und so den angewiesenen Betrag bestätigen.


> Gebühren dafür fallen schon länger nicht mehr an. Die einzigen Kosten, die einem entstehen können, sind Nachforderung des (nicht-)Abbuchenden. Aber wenn schon die ursprüngliche Abbuchung nicht rechtens war, dann kann der auch keine Nachforderungen stellen.


 Das wäre mir neu. Bis jetzt kann und erhebt derjenige welcher die Lastschriftgenehmigung erhalten hat eine Gebühr, wenn er diesen Dienst auf Grund der Rückbuchung noch einmal ausführen muss. Warum sollte man das auch umsonst machen, schenkt einem doch niemand etwas?!?


> Auch hier gilt: Man darf keine Mahngebühren für etwas beanspruchen, dass einem gar nicht zusteht.
> (Das es Unternehmen -z.B. O2/Telefonica- trotzdem gerne machen, ist mir sehr gut bekannt )


 Gut das du das nochmal betonst, ich dachte das wäre klar.^^
Der Punkt ist doch nicht ob man im Recht ist oder nicht, sondern das man erst einmal das Problem hat, wenn ein anderes Unternehmen Fehlbeträge bucht und diese dann bei Rückbuchung mahnt. Dann muss man selber aktiv werden und das klären, ansonsten kommt die erst, dann die zweite Mahnung und dann der GV und dem ist die Sachlage i. d. R. egal, der führt seinen Auftrag aus. Und die A-Karte hat man dann selber und nicht das Unternehmen. So ist die Realität.


> Hängt davon, was es für ein Fall ist. Der Bank ist das ganze schnuppe, da hast du recht. Im Falle einer nicht berechtigten Abbuchung gibts aber auch erst einmal nichts, was du klären musst - schließlich will da jemand anders Geld von dir und hat Probleme, es zu bekommen. Seine Probleme.


 Siehe oben. 


> Ich weiß nicht, wann du Kreditkarteninformationen an dritte weitergibtst, aber vorgesehen ist das definitiv nicht. Deine Kreditkartendaten gehen nur dich und den Verkäufer etwas an (also "ersten" und "zweiten"), aber keine dritten. Und gegen Missbrauch durch den Verkäufer sind Kreditkarten geschützt, auch da kannst du jederzeit fehlerhafte Abbuchungen zurückweisen.



Naja, ich gehen mal davon aus das du schon einmal online mit Kreditkarteninformationen gezahlt hast, was gerade international sehr üblich ist. Gibst du da etwa die Kartendaten an die Bank weiter zum Zahlen oder doch erst einmal an einem shop/ shopbetreiber, welcher diese dann "weiterleitet" genauso wie eben auch bei Sofortüberweisung?? Das mit dem Zurückweisen ist mir neu, die Option habe ich bei mir im Onlinebanking bei KK noch nicht gesehen. Muss ich mal gucken.
Unterm Strich ist die Angst die hier geschürt wird unberechtigt. Kann denn hier jemand Beispiele nennen wo mit Hilfe von Sofortüberweisung Missbrauch betrieben wurde? Bei Kreditkarten -/ und Lastschriftbetrug gibt es ja etliche.
MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Man berechtigt das Unternehmen einen zu vor vereinbarten Betrag, siehe Lastschriftverfahren, dem Konto zu belasten. Von daher hat man das sehr gut im Überblick welche Beträge gebucht werden




Mit "berechtigt" liegst du sicherlich richtig, aber wenn immer nur das berechtigte und beabsichtigte laufen würde, hätten wir diese Diskussion nicht 
ERMÖGLICHEN tut man der Drittfirma aber die Belastung des Kontos in der maximalen Höhe, die einem im Rahmen des Online-Bankings erlaubt ist. Und wenn diese Höhe ganz oder teilweise ausgereizt wird (sei es aufgrund eines Fehlers oder gar wegen Missbrauch - z.B. auch durch Vierte, falls es diesen gelingt, in die Verbindung der Zahlenden, des Shops oder des Zahlservices einzudringen), dann ist es zwar nett, hinterher sehen zu können, welche astronomischen Summen transferiert werden. Aber helfen tut einem das gar nichts, denn für die Bank ist mit der Eingabe der TAN alles klar.



> Das wäre mir neu. Bis jetzt kann und erhebt derjenige welcher die Lastschriftgenehmigung erhalten hat eine Gebühr, wenn er diesen Dienst auf Grund der Rückbuchung noch einmal ausführen muss. Warum sollte man das auch umsonst machen, schenkt einem doch niemand etwas?!?



Ob der die Buchung noch einmal ausführen muss/sollte hängt wohl davon ab, ob er berechtigt ist, DIESE Summe abzubuchen. Wenn er das ist, sollte erst gar keine Rückbuchung nötig sein, wenn es nicht ist, braucht er es auch kein zweites Mal zu versuchen.
Was ich meinte sind Gebühren auf Seiten des Kontoinhabers. Früher hat die Bank bis zu 10 € für die Rückabwicklung kassiert.



> Der Punkt ist doch nicht ob man im Recht ist oder nicht, sondern das man erst einmal das Problem hat, wenn ein anderes Unternehmen Fehlbeträge bucht und diese dann bei Rückbuchung mahnt. Dann muss man selber aktiv werden und das klären, ansonsten kommt die erst, dann die zweite Mahnung und dann der GV und dem ist die Sachlage i. d. R. egal, der führt seinen Auftrag aus. Und die A-Karte hat man dann selber und nicht das Unternehmen. So ist die Realität.



Gegen eine amtliche Zahlungsaufforderung (die zwingend zwischen der Mahnung und dem GV kommt - üblicherweise auch noch Inkasso, Schufadrohungen und ähnliches) kann man Wiederspruch einlegen und wenn der berechtigt ist (was er bei einer nicht berechtigten Abbuchung ist), dann hat man zwar Stress, aber keine A-Karte. Sondern sein Geld.
Bei Direktüberweisung ist dein Geld erst einmal Weg und dann hast du Stress und am Ende dieses Stresses hast du ggf. keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage, die dir dein Geld zurückbringen könnte.
Das heißt nicht, dass die Situation bei einem zurückgebuchten Einzug gut ist, aber sie ist immer noch um Längen besser.



> Naja, ich gehen mal davon aus das du schon einmal online mit Kreditkarteninformationen gezahlt hast, was gerade international sehr üblich ist. Gibst du da etwa die Kartendaten an die Bank weiter zum Zahlen oder doch erst einmal an einem shop/ shopbetreiber, welcher diese dann "weiterleitet" genauso wie eben auch bei Sofortüberweisung??



Wieso sollte ich meiner Bank Informationen geben, die ich von ihr habe? 

Natürlich gebe ich die dem Shop. IM GEGENSATZ zu dem, was man bei Sofortüberweisung machst. Da gibtst du deine Daten nämlich der Sofort AG, die weder Bank noch Du noch Shop ist, sondern eine weitere Schwachstelle im System. Eine von den AGBs der Banken ggf. verbotene Schwachstelle für die es keine gesetztliche Handhabe gibt. Und von der du hoffst, dass sie mit diesen Daten nur und genau das macht, was du möchtest.



> Das mit dem Zurückweisen ist mir neu, die Option habe ich bei mir im Onlinebanking bei KK noch nicht gesehen. Muss ich mal gucken.



In wie weit es bei der jeweiligen Bank online implementiert ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn jemand unberechtigte Forderungen von deinem Kreditkartenkonto einzieht, dann kannst du dagegen Einspruch erheben (genauso, wie du auch jede andere Rechnung beanstanden kannst) und die Bank wird diese vorerst nicht berechnen, sondern zusehen, wie sie die Sache geregelt bekommt. Das ist ein Kernelement des Konzeptes einer Kreditkarte:
Da keinerlei zahlungsspezifische Information vorliegt (jemand, der einmal deine Daten hat, könnte so oft und soviel Abbuchen, wie er will), bist du prinzipiell davor geschützt/dagegen versichert, dass jemand diese Daten missbraucht/entgegen deiner Intention verwendet. Nur wenn du die Daten verlierst/an Unbefugte weitergibst, trägst du selbst die Verantwortung, bis du den Verlust gemeldet hast. (Ausgenommen sind natürlich Zahlungsvorgänge, die du per Unterschrift bestätigt hast. Aber z.B. Online gibts diese Nachweismöglichkeit ja gar nicht.)
Deswegen waren klassische Kreditkarten auch lange Zeit mit deutlich höheren Gebühren verbunden, als z.B. EC-Karten, die eine direkte und nicht so ohne weiteres kopierbare Verifizierung via PIN oder Unterschrift erforden. Bei einer klassischen Kreditkarte zahlt das Kreditkartenunternehmen im Prinzip für dich Rechnungen und stellt dir die Summe danach in Rechnung. Aber es hat nur sehr beschränkte Möglichkeiten sicherzustellen, dass die Rechnungen, die es für dich bezahlt auch berechtigt sind. Das ganze basiert auf Wohlwollen. Solange niemand Rechnungen einreicht, die unberechtigt sind, und solange du Rechnungen bezahlst, die berechtigt sind, läuft alles rund. Sobald ein z.B. Shop einen ungerechtfertigten Betrag abbucht, hat das Kreditkartenunternehmen ein Problem. Denn es kann von dir nicht verlangen, diesen zu begleichen, solange der Shopbetreiber nicht nachweist, dass eindeutig du ihn dazu berechtigt hast. Umgekehrt gibt der Shopbetreiber sein Geld aber auch nicht einfach wieder so her ->
Kreditkartenunternehmen müssen sich wesentlich höher gegen derartige Ausfälle verzichten bzw. sie müssen wesentlich mehr in Anwälte und Inkasso investieren, um herauszufinden, wer in einem strittigen Fall recht hat und um diesen dann auch zur Zahlung zu bringen. Können sie das nicht, haben sie den Schaden.

Unterm Strich ist die Angst die hier geschürt wird unberechtigt. Kann denn hier jemand Beispiele nennen wo mit Hilfe von Sofortüberweisung Missbrauch betrieben wurde? Bei Kreditkarten -/ und Lastschriftbetrug gibt es ja etliche.
MfG
 [/QUOTE]


----------



## TomatenKenny (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

hallo hab mal ne kurze frage, hat jemand auch so eine nachricht von paypal bekommen ?http://www.bilderhoster.net/safeforbilder/3wnxmygd.jpg

hätte angeblich 500€ gutgeschrieben bekommen..hatte diese mail aber nich aufgemacht, da ich dachte das is wieder so emailvirus..


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Paypal: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Kontosperrungen*

Paypal verschickt versehentlich Gewinn-Benachrichtigungen - WEB.DE


----------

